# One good yellowfin goes a long way



## doktopus (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful day on the water. Fairly calm seas and light breeze. My son and I went out to a little south of the nipple and trolled south at dawn. There wasn't much happening and the water was all green. Got a few hits but no hook ups. We were looking for wahoo and trolled down toward the edge in 200-300 feet of water. We tried naked and sea witched ballyhoo, plugs, black Bart's, ballyhood banchee's, yozuri Bonita's, ilanders,etc. We had gone a little deeper and saw some tuna breaking over some bait but it all disappeared by the time we got turned around. Twenty minutes later in 600 feet headed back to shallower water we got hit with a screamer. He took a good 200-300 yards off a new Avet 2 speed and Andrew, my son, took about 25 minutes to horse him in. It was very exciting as he took off on several long runs. I thought initially it had to be a big wahoo the way he ran. The lure he took was a yozuri bonita dolphin colored. Had a few other strikes but couldn't get hooked. As my wife says it was one expensive fish but it was all worth it. It made our day. We were back at 4 and eating seared tuna at 7. We are novices but we are "hooked". Fish weighed 45 and was perfect eating.


----------



## doktopus (Oct 26, 2011)

PS this is the first time I have posted on this forum but have followed it for 3 years at least a couple of times a week. Any information on how to catch any saltwater fish, that I have tried or used has come from the generous advice and comments of the posters on this forum. thank you.
lloyd


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

That's kick ass 

Curious how close you trolled that yozuri to your boat 

I have yet to catch a tuna on a yozuri in the Gulf of Mexico , despite catching boat loads of them in Mexico .


Good Job:thumbsup:


----------



## doktopus (Oct 26, 2011)

It was our short flatline at about 100 feet
Thanks


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Excellent job


----------



## doktopus (Oct 26, 2011)

It was our short flatline at about 100 feet. No weight.
Thanks


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job! I usually back off the drag a little on my Yozuri baits.... Wahoo hit them going Mach 2, so I found the lighter drag helps keep them buttoned up.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice YFT!!!! good job!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

SUPER Fish!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the yft. Good eats also.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I almost said, you look like you been stealing my wild fishing shirts outta my closet....but then I noticed its blood from the yft!!!! AWESOME!


----------

